# Quilts



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thought I would show everyone the quilts I make. These two were for my grandkids but I do make them in a smaller size for dogs and chihuahuas....


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

That*s so cute! What a nice hobby <3


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

These would be great gifts..very nice! Prices?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

A quilt for dogs, around 33" x 24" would be $35.00.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

A smaller quilt would cost less and a larger one would cost more. They can be made any size you want.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice and good prices too! I know it takes a lot of time to clip the edges of those blocks. I'm assuming the quilts are made from flannel?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

These two are made from cotton/polyester on both sides with flannel in the middle. They can be made with any kind of material. I'm in the process right now in making an all flannel for dogs and I have two other small quilts that I have just finished of another Minnie Mouse and a green & yellow striped frog print that is cotton on the outsides with flannel in the middle. The sizes are 36 x 45 inches.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Those look so nice!! I may be a future customer!


----------

